# Generator and EMP Question



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

My Parents just purchased a standby generator for their house and while talking on the phone with my Dad about it we were trying to figure out how an EMP would affect their new Generator. I know with portable generators they recommend you use a grounding rod when operating them. Are the big commercial type generators also grounded, and if so would an EMP affect it? He is going to call the dealer tomorrow and ask but I figured I would also ask on here to see if anyone has any knowledge about ths. Don't know if it matters or not but it's a Generac brand 45,000 Watt thats going to be run on LP gas.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

If it has a pc board and electronics it is toast. My guess is toast.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking but wasn't sure


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

How simple would it need to be to survive?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

A 45,000 watt generator? Are you powering 1,000 houses?

I have seen smallish 2-stroke generators that run about 1,000 watts. They might be simple enough to not have circuitry in it. I have a 6500 Generac that is probably just complicated enough to be destroyed by EMP. I'm prepared to go without electricity though. It's not my largest concern and doesn't even fall into the "need" category.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You're pretty tough, Ernie.

I don't think I could survive life without The Real Housewives of New Jersey.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

45,000 watt How much lp an hour would that burn?

Ernie

If your generator is one that has an invertor I would bet it would be toast. Now I'm thinking deeper, non of these little gas motors have points and condensers any more they are all electronic.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ah, I think all of the generators I've seen recently have a built-in inverter. Other than my backwards solar setup, what actually runs on DC anymore? I had to go to an RV supply store to even get lights. 

Without power in my household, water still flows and heat still gets generated. That's how a house should be designed, in my opinion. Electricity is a luxury. It's a benefit of civilization. When civilization collapses then we should be prepared to do without it. 

99.9% of all human civilization got by without it. Are you prepared to say that you're somehow weaker than they were?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Water is flowing here right out of the sky it is a beautiful sight.

Wish Grandpa had kept his old wind generator. People just don't realize how much electricity we use these days compared to what the old timers got buy on.


----------



## psk1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lister Diesel Generator emp proof!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

psk1 said:


> Lister Diesel Generator emp proof!


Yeah, I would love to find one that wouldn't cost twice as much to ship. But, the lister is just the engine half of the generator. What about the electrical half?


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

how about a fariday(sp) cage brass screening to protect it


----------



## psk1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Yeah, I would love to find one that wouldn't cost twice as much to ship. But, the lister is just the engine half of the generator. What about the electrical half?


here is link http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...vLAv80__AsaWG6Udw&sig2=yDIfGtDybFs03jUlpHJB1g I hope:teehee:


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

That might be awesome, IF it isn't one of those p.o.s. imports from the East. Read a lot of reviews that weren't favorable, including sand from the casting in the cylinders.


----------



## Mac_ (Sep 27, 2009)

The research that I've been able to do online on Faraday boxes have been inconclusive regarding whether or not to ground the Faraday box that one would store electronic equipment in.

The best info that I found is at:

AusSurvivalist - EMP Protection

http://www.aussurvivalist.com/nuclear/empprotection.htm


Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com

http://www.futurescience.com/emp/emp-protection.html


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Mac. I checked those sites and a few others and think he will be out of luck with EMP. When he decided on this Generator he was more concerned with being able to power the house, barn, garage etc when he's traveling for work and my Mother is home alone, didn't give a whole lot of thought to EMP. That just came up in our phone conversation. My Father always goes extra on everything. He had an electricical engineer at his work to the math to figure out what size generator he needed. The Engineer told him 25-30,000 watts would be more than sufficient so he went and ordered an even bigger one. Thanks to everyone for the answers and input.


----------

